# Japanese Ginger Salad



## Buffwannabe (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey guys, i love sushi, and i love the japanese ginger salad they serve before they serve sushi.  Does anyone a really good tradinitional japanese ginger salad recipe? thanks u guys!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 20, 2005)

If you mean the ginger dressing on a salad, this was given to me by the sushi chef at a Hibachi type restaurant; I've seen different variations on this, but this is pretty basic. 
 
JAPANESE STEAK HOUSE DRESSING
 ​ ½ cup oil                     
1/3 cup catsup              
5T onion                
3T minced ginger
3T celery                      
2tsp. lemon juice            
3T Japanese rice vinegar 
2tsp. lemon peel
4tsp. soy sauce            
½  tsp. salt                  
 ½ tsp. pepper
¼ cup shredded carrot

 

Combine onion, celery, carrot, ginger, lemon peel in food processor and process to a puree; add oil a little at a time as needed; remove from processor, add everything else and mix.


----------



## Buffwannabe (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks marmalady, im suprised they use ketchup though. it seems a bit odd. Ill try it out. thanks


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 21, 2005)

I think that would rock over top of some steamed veggies or even just some rice noodles  Have you tried it marmalady? If so what did you put it on?


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 21, 2005)

do you mean pickled ginger?  i make my own by slicing ginger as thin as i can get it, and then boiling some rice wine vinegar and an equal amount of sake, a bit of sugar and salt, add the ginger to the liquid, and put it in the fridge until it is pickly.  

they also sell this stuff in jars, but i dont like to buy it because i am picky about preservatives.

marmalady i have a very similair dressing recipe that i use all the time that also has toasted sesame oil... i got mine from a friend who worked at a sushi restaraunt, i liked the dressing that the restaraunt served so much that i begged her for the recipe.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes, I've put a little sesame oil - not too much! in mine sometimes.

Ketchup - yes, it seems weird, but this is a fairly 'westernized' Japanese recipe, first developed by the Benihana guys when they opened the first hibachi style restaurants in the US. SO not a deeply 'traditional' style recipe.  Japanese do love ketchup, tho, and mayo!
I've only used it with salads, but it would be great with cold noodles, or maybe some stir-fried green beans?  Hamm, now you've got me going!


----------

